# File-Tag: Wie änder ich Namen + Grösse?



## corona (23. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mittels
<input type="file" name="file"> ein Durchsuchen-Feld eingefügt. Es ist also ein Textfeld mit einem Button neben an, bei dem wenn man drauf klickt ein Fenster aufpopt indem man seine Festplatte durchsuchen kann und eine Datei auswählen kann.

Klappt alles, bis auf dass auf dem Button "Durchsuchen" steht. Das ist zu lang für meine Tabelle. Wie kann ich dass machen dass da nur "Suchen" oder so steht?

Mit <input type="file" name="file" value="Suchen"> steht dann suchen im Textfeld und nicht auf dem Button.
Mit <input type="file" name="file" style="width:100px;"> passiert nix.

Danke für jede schnelle Hilfe!
Corona


----------



## hpvw (23. September 2005)

Auf den Button hast Du, meines Wissens, keinen Einfluss.
Weitere Informationen zu Feldern für den Datei-Upload findest Du bei SelfHTML.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## nero_85 (23. September 2005)

Vielleicht gehts mit dem befehl "size". Damit kannst du vielleicht das textfeld verkürzen.
Der Wert von "size" ist die Anzahl an Zeichen in dem Textfeld! Aber ich garantiere für nichts!

edit: Ich habs nun versucht und es  einwandfrei! Das Textfeld ist in seiner größe veränderbar!! Machs einfach wie ichs beschrieben hab!

cya


----------



## nero_85 (23. September 2005)

kann man eigentlich ein solches Uploadfeld selber basteln? So mit Textfeld+Button+PHP! Weis das jemand


----------



## hpvw (23. September 2005)

nero_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich ein solches Uploadfeld selber basteln? So mit Textfeld+Button+PHP! Weis das jemand


Nein, wenn überhaupt, dann mit einem signierten Java-Applet oder ActiveX, vielleicht auch mit Flash.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## corona (23. September 2005)

Klappt alles leider nicht. Mit size ändert sich die länge des textfeldes und nicht die des Buttons.

Jemand noch Vorschläge? Irgendwie muss das gehen. Hab schon oft gesehen dass da nur "..." steht oder so. Mit SelfHTML bin ich bicht weiter gekommen.

Danke für jede weitere Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (23. September 2005)

Der Button im Feld für einen Datei-Upload lässt sich nicht mit CSS formatieren, ebenso ist es nicht möglich, den Text auf dem Button zu verändern.


----------



## hpvw (23. September 2005)

Ich habe mich ein wenig geirrt.
Du kannst zwar nicht das File-Feld selbst vernünftig formatieren, aber mit vielen Klimmzügen, CSS und JavaScript kannst Du ein File-Feld bauen, was aussieht, wie Du es möchtest:
http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/inputfile.html
Ob es den Aufwand wert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Das hätte man übrigends mit max. 10min Googeln auch selbst finden können.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## corona (23. September 2005)

Hmmm. Bin seit einigen Stunden auf der Suche nach einem Befehl der den Button ändert. Das musst doch irgendwie ganz easy gehen. Nur wie?

Ich will ja nicht viel: nur den Text auf dem Button würde ich gerne von "Durchsuchen" in etwas kürzeres, z.B. "Suchen" ändern.

Weiß keiner wie das geht? Ist echt dringend    

danke


----------



## hpvw (23. September 2005)

Und noch mal: Du kannst den Text des Buttons nicht direkt ändern und Du kannst den Button nicht direkt formatieren.
Die Alternative habe ich bereits gepostet: http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/inputfile.html

Gruß hpvw


----------



## corona (23. September 2005)

wenn die sache auf dem link auch funktionieren würde, würde ich ja nicht noch mal schreiben.

das mit dem bild funktioniert ja, dass wenn ich drauf klicke mein browser-fenster angezeigt wird. allerdings übernimmt er nicht die datei in das textfeld.


----------



## Maik (23. September 2005)

corona hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das mit dem bild funktioniert ja, dass wenn ich drauf klicke mein browser-fenster angezeigt wird. allerdings übernimmt er nicht die datei in das textfeld.


Für eine Fehlerdiagnose wäre ein Blick in den Quelltext hilfreich ;-]


----------



## corona (24. September 2005)

Hier der Code!

Erst mal CSS-Code:

div.fileinputs {
	position: relative;
}

div.fakefile {
	position: absolute;
	top: 0px;
	left: 0px;
	z-index: 1;
}

input.file {
	position: relative;
	text-align: right;
	-moz-opacity:0 ;
	filter:alpha(opacity: 0);
	opacity: 0;
	z-index: 2;
}


und hier der Code im Body-Tag in HTML:
<div class="fileinputs">
	<input type="file" class="file">
	<div class="fakefile">
		<input>
		<img src="search.gif">
	</div>
</div>


Den Code habe ich von http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/inputfile.html

Wie schon erwähnt: funktionieren tut es in sofern, dass der Windows-Button ausgeblendet wird, und ein Gif-Bild von mir eingeblendet wird. Klicke ich da drauf, erscheint auch der Explorer, aber beim anklicken einer Datei übernimmt er diese nicht in das nebenstehende Textfeld.

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Maik (24. September 2005)

Du musst in dem Dokument auch die Javascripts einbauen - in meinem Anhang findest du das lauffähige Demo mit den beiden erforderlichen Scripts. ;-]

Anmerkung: zur besseren Übersicht solltest du (zukünftig) deine Code-Angaben mit [code], [html] oder [php] formatieren, vielen Dank.


----------

